# Surface drive mud motor



## S.Tanner (Feb 1, 2013)

I am researching different brands of surface drive mud motors. Can anyone give me some feedback on the brand they own? Likes or dislikes? Any reviews would be appreciated. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 1, 2013)

I have a mudbuddy. Good motor, no reverse. And their CS SUCKS!!  I would look hard at Gator tail with reverse (GTR).


----------



## S.Tanner (Feb 1, 2013)

GSURugger,
What hp engine do you have and what size boat? Are you happy with the speed? Is not having reverse a big disadvantage?
Thanks,

S.Tanner


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 1, 2013)

GSURugger said:


> I have a mudbuddy. Good motor, no reverse. And their CS SUCKS!!  I would look hard at Gator tail with reverse (GTR).



My cousin bought one before the season started and I like the reverse but another buddy has a 35 mudbuddy and the gtr is a slug compared to the mudbuddy.

The customer service is sucking because they are not thinking about anything but the new sport V and H.

If the sport v and h have the speed that mine has and the reverse hols up I may be lookin at them in a few years.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 1, 2013)

Tanner, we are coming down to the lake tomorrow afternoon with two different boats if you would like to check em out.


----------



## S.Tanner (Feb 1, 2013)

Gaducker,

What time are you coming and where are yo putting in at? I would love to check them out. I've got a couple of things going in the a.m. but if I'm finished I want to see your setup.

Thanks.

S.Tanner


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 1, 2013)

I have to build some hand rails first thing in the morning, it will be after lunch at least. pm me a cell number and I will call you when I can nail down a time. Theres twelve ft at franklin so we will prob go to ringer or snake creek.


----------



## S.Tanner (Feb 1, 2013)

Gaducker,

You have a p.m.

S.Tanner


----------



## GACarpMAN (Feb 1, 2013)

I have the Mud Buddy 7000HD and love it. No problems so far. My boat is a dang tank (1856 Gatortrax with a hunt deck) and with 2 people and no gear it will run right around 30. No reverse takes a little to get used to but its no big deal not having it, I just keep the push pole readily available.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 2, 2013)

S.Tanner said:


> GSURugger,
> What hp engine do you have and what size boat? Are you happy with the speed? Is not having reverse a big disadvantage?
> Thanks,
> 
> S.Tanner


35 modded to around a 5500. 32gps speed with just me and a new prop. No qualms with it, but as much timber as I hunt reverse would be nice. On a 1644HD (17'8")


----------



## S.Tanner (Feb 2, 2013)

GaCarpman,

Thanks for the input

GSURugger,

I appreciate it as well. What terrain do you mostly operate in?


----------



## GADAWGS (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a 2004 Mudbuddy 31 Hyper ( no mods) on a Gatortrax 18x44. Top speed with just me in deep water is 26mph, with three adults, dog, decoys, guuns and gear it will run about 17-19mph. Running in the timber is awful, wish it had a neutral at the very least. I bought the rig brand new in 04, used it for what it was made to do, broke a few parts, but no complaints. I do keep a push pole in it, and also have a trolling motor.


----------



## carolinaboy (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a 35ud buddy on a 15 foot gator track with a hunt deck. I get around 30 with me and gear and 25 with three ppl and gear. No reverse bothered me at first but you learn how to drive and its no big deal. Customer service has been good for me. The dealer I use is pretty good and whenever I have has to use mud buddy for something I was happy.


----------



## Swampmaster55 (Feb 2, 2013)

i bought the 40 kohler hd sport back in september.. it did pretty dang good through the season. i put it on my 1648 wareagle and let me tell u it will flat out HAUL!! i probably will be selling it shortly but who knows.. i had a longtail for bout 6 yrs. before that and it was a great motor.. i've never driven a gator-tail, or go-devil, or a prodrive, but i would say the mudbuddy gets the job done for me.. and yea mb's customer service is pretty poor


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 2, 2013)

S.Tanner said:


> GSURugger,
> 
> I appreciate it as well. What terrain do you mostly operate in?



It varies. Everywhere from saltwater marsh to big rivers and lakes. Most of the time it's big river or greentree timber


----------



## CootCartel (Feb 2, 2013)

The best advice is to run as many motors as you can to see what fits you, your hunting conditions, and mostly your wallet.. I bet which ever motor you do buy it won't be long before the mod bug bites... Good luck with your decision.. Also I run a longtail with a push pole reverse.


----------



## S.Tanner (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank for the advice guys. I am going to try and ride with people with different brands for comparison.


----------



## S.Tanner (Feb 3, 2013)

Gaducker,

Sorry we didn't get together yesterday. Let me know when you will be back down and I will do my best to get up with you. I am excited to see your rig. I am supposed to ride with a guy with a new Gatortail 35 with reverse this week so it will be good to do some comparing.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 3, 2013)

I will prob go wet a hook sat so pm me end of week and we will come down to the big end of the lake.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 3, 2013)

S.Tanner said:


> Gaducker,
> 
> Sorry we didn't get together yesterday. Let me know when you will be back down and I will do my best to get up with you. I am excited to see your rig. I am supposed to ride with a guy with a new Gatortail 35 with reverse this week so it will be good to do some comparing.



I was having to push and pull that gatortail the whole afternoon sat so pay attention how far the prop will NOT trim down into the water.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 4, 2013)

Just remember, some say it tastes great, others say it is less filling!


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 4, 2013)

Keep in mind if you are planing to fish out of this boat that alot of  tourneys will not let you fish with them if your boat dose not have a sterring wheel because there big boats wont get back where a mud boat will.


----------



## S.Tanner (Feb 5, 2013)

Gaducker,

I will fish out of the boat but I don't fish tournaments. I sent you a p.m.

S.Tanner


----------

